# Trump vs Clinton



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

With Cruz getting out and Sanders with no way to get the nomination.....It looks like an interesting electionthis fall.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If Trump goes after Hillary now he may just make Bernie the nominee. I think with all the dependent children looking for a handout Bernie may be harder to beat. He should perhaps keep quiet for a while. Ya, that's going to happen. 

I noticed the last poll has Trump beating Hillary. They need a place on the ballot where I can vote none of the above.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

I agree 100% about the "none of the above".

I wish Cruz would have gained support and gotten the nomination.... Trump is scary to no end. I still dwell on his comment from years past "If I were to run for an elected office I would go republican because they have the dumbest voters".... That just irks me to no end. I understand people can change but that is one bold statement he made.

Also I know that congress will reel him in on all his hot air he is spouting. They will never let some of the stuff happen.

The one thing I do like about Trump is he is a business man running for office. He knows (and has failed) what businesses are feeling in the USA. He understands the simplicity of you have to have more money coming in that going out. Which our elected offices seem to forget when they pass budgets and what not. I also understand the CITIZENS of the USA are the biggest debt holders that our country needs to pay back with SS. That is why we are trillions of dollars in debt!! We owe ourselves.

Anyways.... I am afraid that now that Trump is the front runner people might be leaning towards Hilary. It is just my gut feeling on this one.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I will bet a steak dinner that Trump wipes her up... she has just toooooooo much baggage and he will not hesitate to bring it up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I will bet a steak dinner that Trump wipes her up... she has just toooooooo much baggage and he will not hesitate to bring it up.


I hope your right. I also hope he is more socially conservative than Hillary. I'm sure he is more fiscally conservative.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well the final nail went into the coffin.Kasick just ended his campaign. Let the bloodletting begin. We have 5 months to listen to them go after each other.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree 100% Hillary has huge amounts of baggage she is lugging around that turns many people off. But in my gut I have a feeling once Bernie falls out. There will be a huge swing to Hillary.

I also have a feeling Trump will shoot himself in the foot big time.

With Trump.... I just see another Ventura happening.... Yes like what happened in MN.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Upside of either candidate?

Trump Hillary
Better SC picks Lousy picks

Better immigration policy Lousy policy.

Fair Trade Americans get screwed trade

Will protect American from ISIS/Mulsim extreme! Benghazi, Lybia, etc....

Both older, still has a memory Lost her memory of having classified material in unsecured email acct.

Just a short list, but feel free to add whatever you like pro Hillary or Trump!!!

My guess the list of pro Hillary is very very short !!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ron...

One interesting thing I read today is that they might make Hilary testify about the whole bengazi issue during her campaign run. It would be very interesting to see how this unfolds!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Can't stand either of them! Hillary"s cold dishonesty vs Trumps arrogant, insult everyone, lousy dishonest businessman, born with a silver spoon and built in draft referrals for " bone spurs" gag- hillary's slick dishonest wake and her past and continuing dishonesty, Cruz being more than moderately nutty, and on and on! Bernie too old and way too far left, though I think he might mean well, unlike most politicians! And a bit nutty too!
I bet both parties would love a time machine and go back and start all over again!
Will be an interesting next few months. I hope the USAdoeantcontinue to lose all our allies and worldwide friends respect! Both parties " pass along a have gotten so nasty I I friended all my politically inclined friends on Facebook and refuse to read any political email crap I receive daily! My delete button is already almost worn out! lOL


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Forgot Hillary and gun control, etc! I'm beginning to think the republican might regret not vetting the guy for SCUS! If we get Hillary, she could easily nominate a Barbra boxer or Nancy pelosi lookalike! Yuk!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Forgot Hillary and gun control, etc! I'm beginning to think the republican might regret not vetting the guy for SCUS! If we get Hillary, she could easily nominate a Barbra boxer or Nancy pelosi lookalike! Yuk!


I'm more worried about a think alike. I don't know I'm not feeling good about this. Like a guy said Hillary, Bernie, and Donald go down in a plane who wins.----------------- America.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

The smart thing for Trump to do is announce Cruz as his choice for SCOTUS.
Cruz would make a better justice than a President. Would also get Cruz voters on board with Trump.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would put Cruz on the plane. To far right. :eyeroll: :down:

I agree with a lot of what Trump says. But don't think Congress, even a Republican controlled one, would let him do all the things he says he would do. No way we stop all Muslims coming in and no chance we deport 11 million illegals even if we should. I find it hard to believe he would build a 12 ft. wall on the border and have Mexico pay for it. I do agree our trade imbalance is out of whack and companies exporting jobs out of country need to be penalized. But Republicans are business orientated and basically want less government interference.

So even though I agree with him.....almost all the things he wants to do won't happen.

The one thing I would rather see is a Democrat appointing Supreme Court justices for a change. The court has been conservative dominated for over 25 years. Time to swing it back the other way.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

A justice's job is to make sure the Constitution is followed. The left wingers want to apply the constitution in ways that bypass laws or amendments. Hillary has said she has several litmus test, questions on future rulings that she would put to any potential nominees. Ginsburg herself said that responding to those questions would violate the judicial code of ethics. Violating ethics has never bothered Clinton.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Subject: E = MC2

If you were to strip naked and run around in a circle at the speed of 299 km/sec (the speed of light) it would theoretically be possible for you to screw yourself.

However, since you are not physically capable of achieving that speed at your age, you can easily accomplish the same result by:

Voting Democratic in the Nov. 8, 2016, election. oke: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> A justice's job is to make sure the Constitution is followed. The left wingers want to apply the constitution in ways that bypass laws or amendments. Hillary has said she has several litmus test, questions on future rulings that she would put to any potential nominees. Ginsburg herself said that responding to those questions would violate the judicial code of ethics. Violating ethics has never bothered Clinton.


The problem with the liberal judges is they do not follow the constitution they are activists. Conservative judges interpret the constitution to follow the constitution. One more liberal judge and we will have more gun control laws, more restrictions by misinterpretation of the second amendment, more illegal aliens, and a bankrupt country both economically and socially.

I would like to see Cruz in the Supreme Court. He has fought for us there before and won. The only thing I don't like about Cruz is that he is for giving federal land to the states. The old sagebrush rebellion, and crazy ranchers like the ones in Oregon who took over a federal building and refuge at gunpoint would drool over that thought.

As far as the fence, I don't think Trump is talking direct payment. My guess is he will tax them for something to pay for the fence. To get into Mexico and stay I think you have to have $50K. I think we should look at anyone coming to this country and have a reciprocity clause. If Mexico says people have to have $50K in assets with them do the same. If France has no charge don't charge them to come. If England charged us them we charge them. After all that would be the fair liberals are always looking for.

As far as deporting and we can't find them I can solve that. Simply say if we catch you we are giving you ten years hard labor then deporting you. Stick them on the front lines fighting forest fires. Rent them out to farmers to hoe beets. Build some kind of fabrication plant in the middle of he Arizona desert. They will leave on their own. Include if your caught as an illegal your never qualified for citizenship. We don't owe anyone crap. Who's country is this? Who built it? They can build those same opportunities in their own countries. They simply don't want to make the same sacrifices our ancestors made. They fail because of corruption and they want to bring that same corruption to us.


----------

